# My biggest perch



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone can give me a estimate on mounting this perch, and a reliable taxidermist in the Battle Creek, Kalamazoo area.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Andy Montalbano (Apr 4, 2006)

Most taxidermists charge anywhere from 10-20 dollars an inch. I think i remember paying about 13 dollars when I had my perch done. But a ten inch perch, its totally up to you. 
Here is the pic of the 14 I caught last weekend that I put into the freezer for mounting.







http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/14inch_perch.JPG


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

You know when you get that back from the taxidermist you're going to catch a 12 incher?


----------



## Andy Montalbano (Apr 4, 2006)

Probably a 13" actually. Good lookin out though. I guess it all depends on who i take it too and the process they use.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I set marks for myself as a 10" perch is very common.

Myself I'll hold out for a 15 incher. Just a personal thing. I set my personal goals high on mounts though. Have caught a few perch over 12". Still haven't gotten a Walleye mount yet because I'm waiting to pass the 14 lb mark, broke 13 lbs a few years ago and really thought about it. 

I guess with what it cost to have on done, a 10 incher would taste better to me then seeing it on the wall.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The going rate in mid Michigan is $10.00/inch and up. However, almost all taxidermists have a "minimum" charge to cover "short" fish. I think you'll find that your 10" perch will run you in the $120.00-$150.00 range. Good luck.


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

perca said:


> The going rate in mid Michigan is $10.00/inch and up. However, almost all taxidermists have a "minimum" charge to cover "short" fish. I think you'll find that your 10" perch will run you in the $120.00-$150.00 range. Good luck.


 They have to cover their materials and labor. The first bass I wanted to mount was 19.5 inches. I let her go back in the lake and later that summer I caught around 3 more that were bigger. Same with pike. I never had anything mounted yet. Don't know if I will. Maybe if I catch an over 7lbs bass. For me to mount a pike it would have to be over 40" and that would cost too much. I just Take a quality picture and hang it on the wall. Alot cheaper especially when the next week you catch one bigger.


----------

